# Migrating to Darwin



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

_Hi All,
With the way my points for eligibility defined, my OZ Visa(subclass190) for State Nominated - Northern Territory (Darwin) is underway and we are expecting the same to be handy in a month or two.Currently,me and my spouse are IT professionals working for reputed MNC's in Chennai,India.

Reading through various posts about Darwin, I've already got myself prepared for the climate and other aspects. But the most worrying part is the kind of job opportunities which we could hunt for and is being offered out there.

Can anybody suggest on how and what kinda home works has to be done before I start hunting for jobs in Darwin.

This could be of great help in preparing myself mentally.

Thanks in Advance,

Cheers,
Ashwin_


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

_People out there at Darwin...!!! 
Any suggestions/comments/goodlucks ??? 

Pls react..!!!_


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Since no one responded, I think I can try my to give some inputs based on what I have seen when I was there for a couple of days and internet survey. 

1. Rental is definitely high there. Have been looking around for a 2-bedroom unit and it hovers around 350-450 per week, unfurnished. If you are single, then I think you have cheaper options of getting a cheaper 1-bedrooom/studio unit. 

2. If you drive, or plan to get a car, or a car enthusiast yourself, then choices of cars (based on carsales au or gumtree) are quite limited there - but still you do have a number of options, just limited in terms of models if it's second hand. 

3. I didn't take the bus since I rented a car, but my wife did on her own when I was at work and she told me it costs her only $3 to go around. Free for school kids. 

3. Monday morning rush-hour is almost non-existent. I actually drove from the hotel to my (future) office on Monday morning. 

4. Plenty of bike routes around, if you are into cycling for recreation or commuting to work. 

5. Weather should be ok, and when I was there, it was at a low 19-21 at night. Colder than the place I am now, and less humid, definitely. 

6. Not too sure about job opportunity there, but it seems I can see a number of developments around. What field you plan to go into? Commercial IT? Software Development? Education? 

That's all I can think of right now. 

Anyone else in Darwin?


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

_Hi,
Appreciate your response..!!!

We are into Software Development and Testing...

Do you see ay progress in these ???_


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't see that physically - based on my short trip there, but have you tried looking around local job ads on the internet? 

Most importantly, have you tried applying for one?


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

_Am yet to plan my travel date...So , may be I can try all this after my feet step there..._


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Wondering why can't you start applying now? Via job ads online? 

At least you can gauge your market from there.


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

_Can u pass me your email ID?? I can write much more in detail...pls_


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashwingupta84 said:


> _Hi All,
> With the way my points for eligibility defined, my OZ Visa(subclass190) for State Nominated - Northern Territory (Darwin) is underway and we are expecting the same to be handy in a month or two.Currently,me and my spouse are IT professionals working for reputed MNC's in Chennai,India.
> 
> Reading through various posts about Darwin, I've already got myself prepared for the climate and other aspects. But the most worrying part is the kind of job opportunities which we could hunt for and is being offered out there.
> ...


Below thread may help you. Many in this thread are in Oz and in a better position to guide you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step-63.html


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

PM'ed.


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

Emailed you ..!


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

ashwingupta84 said:


> Hi All,
> With the way my points for eligibility defined, my OZ Visa(subclass190) for State Nominated - Northern Territory (Darwin) is underway and we are expecting the same to be handy in a month or two.Currently,me and my spouse are IT professionals working for reputed MNC's in Chennai,India.
> 
> Reading through various posts about Darwin, I've already got myself prepared for the climate and other aspects. But the most worrying part is the kind of job opportunities which we could hunt for and is being offered out there.
> ...


We are in Darwin , feel free to mail me any questions you may have


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone have primary school details in Darwin? How their education standard compare to other states?


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi,
Are you from chennai looking to migrate to Darwin ??

-Ashwin


----------



## Sri_Leo (Apr 28, 2013)

ashwingupta84 said:


> Hi,
> Are you from chennai looking to migrate to Darwin ??
> 
> -Ashwin


Hi Ashwin,

Could you please let me know the IELTS requirement for Northern Territory as i now have 50 points with 6 band in each.

Thanks in advance.
Sundeep


----------



## Sri_Leo (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Aswin,

I am planning to move to Northern Territroy currently working as a software engineer in chennai. I have 50 points and if i go for Regional sponsorship for Norther Territory for 489 visa, what could be my IELTS requirement.
I now have 6 band in each.

Please let me know the IELTS requirement for NT.

Thanks in Advance.
Cheers
Sundeep.


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Sundeep,
I had a overall band score of 7 ( L - 7.5,W-7,S-6.5,R-6.5) with which I processed my NT State Nominated VISA .

Not pretty sure if there are any revised rules for NT at the moment.

BR,
Ashwin
[email protected]


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

ashwingupta84 said:


> Hi Sundeep,
> I had a overall band score of 7 ( L - 7.5,W-7,S-6.5,R-6.5) with which I processed my NT State Nominated VISA .
> 
> Not pretty sure if there are any revised rules for NT at the moment.
> ...


Hi Ashwin,

Did you get NT invite?


----------



## ashwingupta84 (Jul 3, 2013)

Not yet...
Awaiting the same....


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

askchennai said:


> Anyone have primary school details in Darwin? How their education standard compare to other states?


Are you looking for public or private schooling ? In the city , out rural or in Palmerston ? To be honest the standards are not great


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

*Contact Needed for Darwin*

Can some one let me know job situation for IT professionals in Darwin? I am planning to apply for NT State sponsorship,
1. Did anyone get NT state sponsorship? 
2. How long it takes to get their reply? 
3. Did you provide 'Contacts in NT'? 
4. How did you provide strong evidence of employability in the NT?
5. Reason for applying NT nomination?


Appreciate quick response. Thanks


----------

